# عقارات مصر



## ديار الفن (11 يناير 2014)

عقارات مصر - الموقع الرسمى لعقارات مصر
عقارات مصر اكبر موقع تسويق عقارى فى مصر, مهمتنا في سوق عقارات مصر هي تسويق العقارات عبر الإنترنت, لدينا شقق للبيع، شقق للايجار، شقق مفروشة
http://www.gateway.com.eg
gateway.com.eg


----------

